# Raw Talent Inc.



## jgratil

Hey everybody!

I am looking to run a somewhat small order (approximately 24 shirts a piece) of 4-5 different designed shirts (for a total of 96-120 shirts) within the next few weeks, and I have been researching several companies to which I can outsource the job to. I looked at Sunburst Apparel, Laven Industries, and finally, Raw Talent, Inc. A few of the users on here have posted their experiences with Raw Talent (some good, some bad, and some just plain ugly), and I was wondering if anyone had any additional input of what they had experienced, that has yet to be posted on here, with Raw Talent, Inc. Any and all information is greatly appreciated!

Thanks again!
Jeremy


----------



## Annushka

jgratil said:


> A few of the users on here have posted their experiences with Raw Talent (some good, some bad, and some just plain ugly),


I think u just answered ur own question Jeremy 

By the way, are u sure Laven Industries does screenprinting? I thought they were label producers.


----------



## jgratil

Hahah thanks Annushka- I edited the post to be a little more clear.

And yes, Laven basically only does tags, but I just threw out their name as a company that I had been researching. To put it simply, I have two potential ways that I can outsource the jobs to right now, them being:

Sunburst Apparel (for printing) & Laven Industries (for labels)​
or

Raw Talent, Inc. (for everything; printing, tagging and labeling, polybagging, and hang-tagging)​
I'm sorry if I wasn't clear prior to that (I had a sandwich from Quizno's waiting!), but that's basically where I'm leaning towards right now.

Who have you worked with Annushka? Anyone worth reccommending?


----------



## Annushka

I got ya. Have u looked more locally? I don't know what area of US u r from, but maybe u can start by looking for screenprinters in your state? I don't know if all or any of them might offer the full package services that you are looking for - printing, labelin, packing etc. but it's worth trying

I personally have used two companies so far. but for screenprinting only. one was raw talent, and in my particular case, the results weren't so great. the other one was forum member Fluid (Richard)'s company and things came out really well and we are working on our second order right now.


----------



## atharee

I had some shirts done by rawtalent and wouldn't recommend them. Ended up returning most shirts and the communication was horrible.


----------



## truemeaning

I had some work done with raw talent and had pretty good results but I will not deny that I had some "issues" also. Another very good printer I used was Jakprints and they did an excellent job on all my tees...no problems.


----------



## RadioAktiv

Does anyone know of a good All-Over Printing place? Hopefully with a little lower minumum than usual?


----------



## Rodney

RadioAktiv said:


> Does anyone know of a good All-Over Printing place? Hopefully with a little lower minumum than usual?


There are several places listed here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html

Because of the setup required, it will probably be hard to find low minimums with this type printing.


----------



## RadioAktiv

thats what i thought. But what is like the lowest minumum you know of for an all over/belt printing site?


----------



## SeasonEnds

Check out Jakprints.com I have never used them, but I have had my eye on them for a while.


----------



## Rodney

RadioAktiv said:


> thats what i thought. But what is like the lowest minumum you know of for an all over/belt printing site?


Why not just contact them and make some phone calls? That way you'll get the answer directly from the "horses mouth"


----------



## RadioAktiv

Yeah. And i prefer email cause they wont take me seriously if i speak to them (my age). Anyway, i dont need an all over printer for my next design, but i need to make the chest graphic take up most of the space. So do you know a place with low minimums?


----------



## Rodney

RadioAktiv said:


> Yeah. And i prefer email cause they wont take me seriously if i speak to them (my age). Anyway, i dont need an all over printer for my next design, but i need to make the chest graphic take up most of the space. So do you know a place with low minimums?


Then just contact them via email. But you'll have to take the time to follow up on the leads that people give you 

I gave you a link to several places with the all over printing you mentioned. All you have to do is send them emails and inquire about their minimums.

The people that do all over printing can also do oversized printing. You just have to ask and see what their capabilities are.

Age really doesn't matter if you can conduct yourself in a professional manner (via email or phone).



> So do you know a place with low minimums?


We generally don't give referrals in the main area of the forum, but if you look in the Referrals section, you'll find all types of places that offer screen printing and direct to garment printing:


----------



## RadioAktiv

Yeah i know, ive been lookin and email-ing around and found a few places. Thanks.


----------



## kikkoman

I have been talking with Raw Talent, and so far so good. I have not ordered from them yet, but like I said things have been smooth so far. IMOP.


----------



## voodoobebe

Does anyone know if Raw Talent, Inc. only services the music industry or do they print for anyone?


----------



## Rodney

voodoobebe said:


> Does anyone know if Raw Talent, Inc. only services the music industry or do they print for anyone?


They print for anyone.


----------

